# Good deal on blind?



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

I just bought this blind from sierra trading post -- one of my favorite places in the world...

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/product.aspx?baseno=68801

I bought it for training, not for hunting. Has anyone used these? How easy is it to set up? I figured for the price, it was worth it whether it was perfect or not... LOL

-Kristie


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Are these big enough for a hunter and pooch? The price is not bad at all! Let me know what you think when you get it.

Joe


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

Roughriding Woody said:


> Are these big enough for a hunter and pooch? The price is not bad at all! Let me know what you think when you get it.
> 
> Joe


will do, they have a hide a pooch for $65


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

Let me know too Kristie. Good holding blind at the very least if it don't fall down easily in the wind.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

I got my blind late last week, but just opened it today.

SUPER SUPER SUPER! Now, I haven't used it yet outside. I think I'm going to order another one or two if they still have them.

It seems to be constructed very well. It is light weight but it has straps along the bottom that you can stake down (doesn't come with stakes). This stitching and construction look very high quality. It has stubble straps all the way around, which is a bonus. And it has drinkholders inside. 

It folds flat and has buckles (like the plastic buckles on dog collars that pinch and snap together) and a carrying handle. 

As of now, I would highly recommend it. Looking at it, it appears that a taller person's head would be seen when they sit in a chair inside it. But it was half the price of a 3-panel holding blind and if you stretch it out, it's bigger than one. The question is whether it will stay upright on a windy day...

I'll let you know...

-K


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

kristie, have you used your new blind yet? I was thinkning about getting one. Thanks, Ed


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Edbuck said:


> kristie, have you used your new blind yet? I was thinkning about getting one. Thanks, Ed


Used it today. Light wind was putting pressure on it, but we didn't have it staked. I really like the size and light weight. Girls (my bird girls) said the only thing it really needs is a shoulder strap. It has two handles, but it's also pretty big, so if you carry it by handles, you have to hold it up. I'm going to try to rig something that can sling over a shoulder.

On 2nd series on water, we did stake it, but the stakes I used have eyebolts and the blind has loops/straps. So it wasn't the best combo. But I do have some tent stakes that I think will work better.

So far, so good. I'm about to buy a couple more if the price is right because they are such good quality... 

-K


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

sounds good. thanks kristie.


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

*Blind*

Hi I just got off the phone with these folks regarding the blind and I bought one they tell me they only have 20 left thought I llet you folks know so no one misses out Mario


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

ordered mine today and a Hide-a-pooch too.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

*blinds*



Edbuck said:


> ordered mine today and a Hide-a-pooch too.


Me too


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

How did y'all end up liking the blinds and hide-a-pooches?

I really like my blind. I like how light it is. And how you can just throw it up. It takes up some space, but that's ok because we have room, but it might not be suitable for some. It's really great quality and the price was great, too.

I like that if you decide you want a holding blind at the line or to do a remote or something, you can just toss it up without too much trouble...

-K


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

I use my blind alot. Buck's holding blind manners have improved 10 fold. It needs a couple of poles when the winds blowing. 

I have not started using the hide-a-pooch yet. We've been working on HT stuff. One more pass for Buck's SH title.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

*Blinds*

I like mine enough to buy another. I thought they were reduced to 59.95 after I bought mine  but when I look now they are 79.95. I would consider another one for 59.95.


----------

